# Mouser parts missing



## metalguy55 (May 10, 2020)

Have you guys had trouble with Mouser sending incomplete orders? I've ordered twice from them in the past two weeks and both orders had lots of components missing. Since I'm new to this I'm wondering if this is common.


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 10, 2020)

Did you check stock before you ordered? Usually they are pretty up to date with what they have on hand. I can see it being a bit different in these times though.


----------



## metalguy55 (May 10, 2020)

Yeah everything says its in stock and I double checked before ordering stuff the second time. I contacted them yesterday but they are closed on the weekend. I'll post an update here when I find out.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 10, 2020)

Were you missing components that are printed on the included invoice or are they not listed?
Perhaps you weren’t logged in to your account when you added items or inadvertently made an additional virtual cart?
Gotten quite a few recent orders from Mouser and never had a problem....or none that I noticed anyway.


----------



## K Pedals (May 10, 2020)

metalguy55 said:


> Have you guys had trouble with Mouser sending incomplete orders? I've ordered twice from them in the past two weeks and both orders had lots of components missing. Since I'm new to this I'm wondering if this is common.


I order from them all the time and that’s never happened to me... they accidentally send a giant spool of resistors one time but nothing has ever been missing...


----------



## Barry (May 10, 2020)

They actually sent me a chip I didn't order on my last shipment


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 11, 2020)

Did you look at the invoice in the box?
How does it compare to the parts in the box, the receipt you received by email and the cost billed to your offshore bank account?


----------



## Barry (May 11, 2020)

I did check the invoice and billing, my bad though it was Digi-Key not Mouser, my apologies to Mouser

P/N OPA1612AIDR


----------



## metalguy55 (May 14, 2020)

Mouser was super nice and sent me the parts right away. I got them today!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 14, 2020)

That's what separates the great vendors from the rest: How they handle it when things go sideways.  
My second order from Small Bear was send to God knows where, the stuff I received was from someone else's order that should have gone to Australia.  SB sent me a return label, that's to be expected.  Then they sent my correct order FedEx overnight.  The shipping cost was about equal to the value of my order.  Talk about above and beyond!  They earned a customer for life that day.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 14, 2020)

Mouser has always been exemplary. Upgraded shipping during this pandemic and always on top of their game.
Small Bear has been good to me too. As have those Bitches at Love My Switches.
All in all this community is pretty dang on-the-ball.


----------



## Gordo (May 15, 2020)

They've always been real good to deal with at my end.  They once sent someone else' order in with mine.  I knew something was up because mine was a small order and this was a big box.  I let them know and they sent over shipping label to get it back to them.  So I've had the reverse effect...


----------



## UnusedPortion (May 15, 2020)

Tayda sent me some 4.7nf WIMAs in a bag labeled 2.2nf (I had ordered 2.2nf WIMAs).  They ended up giving me a store credit for the value of the 2.2nf caps.  You should definitely be careful and visually confirm/measure that the components match their label.


----------



## Caedarn (May 15, 2020)

Recently I had a Mouser order which included  30 of a certain resistor value.  The bag came with about 6.  That's the only time I've ever had something strange happen with them. I didn't go back to customer service due to $.50 worth of resistors.


----------



## bengarland (May 18, 2020)

Yeah the only thing I've ever had happen with Mouser is that I'll order 1 of a really small SMD IC and they include 2 or 3 in the bag (from a cut roll). Has happened probably 10% of the time I've ordered SMD ICs. Saved me a few bucks when I built the same module again and didn't need to re-order parts  Never had parts missing or wrongly labeled parts.


----------



## Crookedtooth (May 18, 2020)

My last order from Mouser was upgraded to overnight for free, which was sweet. No problems with the order itself. In the past, I had a few components that I wanted to return and they just refunded me instead of telling me to screw myself (which in all honesty, it was my fault and not theirs). So I am def pro-Mouser!


----------



## metalguy55 (May 19, 2020)

Crookedtooth said:


> My last order from Mouser was upgraded to overnight for free, which was sweet. No problems with the order itself. In the past, I had a few components that I wanted to return and they just refunded me instead of telling me to screw myself (which in all honesty, it was my fault and not theirs). So I am def pro-Mouser!


Me too! It must have been one of those 1-in-a-million things. They corrected it so fast and were extremely nice.


----------

